# dumb question but what are guppies?



## mtx1 (May 21, 2003)

i called petsmart today i plan on getting some guppies to breed for feeding of my reds....they told me that goldfish and guppies were like the same thing? do goldfish breed like guppies do? thanx!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

WTF?!?!? They said guppies and goldfish are the same














What a bunch of muppets









Guppies are life-bearers, which means they don't lay eggs, like most fish do (goldfish included), but give birth to fully developed youngsters like mammals do... For this, they need internal fertilization, and not external, like goldfish, piranha's, catfish and most other fish.

I don't know a lot about breeding conditions for both fish (since I don't keep either of them for more than a few hours - feeders...







), but I got the impression that guppies are more or less the rabbits of the fish world, and will reproduce under nearly all circumstances. The females can store sperm inside their body, and one mating session can result in more than one batch of youngsters.
As far as I know, goldfish are not nearly as easy to breed: as a matter of fact, I never even heard stories about it by hobbyists...
So in your case, I'd opt for guppies: there are some members around here that have experiences with breeding guppies; maybe they can tell you about the details.

One last thing: if I were you, I'd never ever set foot in that lfs again....









*_Moved to Non-Piranha Discussion_*


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

your LFS is really poor - you should change to a new one

















(female)








(males)
_Poecilia reticulata_

heres a handy guppy link
heres another handy guppy link
heres yet another handy guppy link


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

guppies are in a completly different category than goldfish
Guppies are livebaerars, and they are a unique type of fish which instead of laying their eggs will actually host them inside of the females body until they are free swimming fry. They do not cary as many fish at a time, but they dont lay eggs so it makes it safer that way...


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> One last thing: if I were you, I'd never ever set foot in that lfs again....











that is so true if they dont know the diffrence. run,run quick and dont look back


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Is it Petsmart or Smart Pet?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Is it Petsmart or Smart Pet?


 I don't think smart has anything to do with that store...


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

we dont have that chain of store up here in Canada, they don't fool us


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Petsmart should stick to its main reason of buisness....cats and dogs!


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

what u talkin bout Willis???

we have petsmarts in canada, one right by my house.....
they arent too smart at all, but not a bad store if u dont have to ask anything


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

CoolD said:


> what u talkin bout Willis???
> 
> we have petsmarts in canada, one right by my house.....
> they arent too smart at all, but not a bad store if u dont have to ask anything


 Oh ok well where are you at cause around my area we have a local chain called pets unlimited


----------



## chompchomp (May 22, 2003)

i breed guppies for my p's and its true, you cant even stop them from breeding. Although they are small , they produce so rapidly they constanly keep my 8 rbp's full.

ps. i have never heard of or seen anyone try to breed goldfish for feeders. i would think its too much work


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

ive bred guppies before too and they breed like rabbits...lotta fun


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i think theyre a total pain in the ass to breed on large scales, as you have to isolate the females and then isolate them from the babies, and then feed the babies.

whereas, convicts don't require any of such treatment


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

SnowCichlid said:


> Oh ok well where are you at cause around my area we have a local chain called pets unlimited


 hamilton, ontario
but thats okay man, i dont think there are very many of them around here


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I'm usually don't bash people/things, but Petsmart is the absolute WORST fish store I have ever been too. half of their tanks had a black moor or red cap goldfish (about the size of my fist) swimming around in there no matter what other species was supposed to be in the tank. Most of them were chasing the smaller fish and I even saw one red cap eat some baby African clawed frogs. He sucked them up like a vaccum. Another thing that I saw was dead fish in about 6 tanks.







I wanted to puke. They also had a show tank in the center of the fish dept. and it sucked MAD balls.


----------

